# animal behavior in the news



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Change for the Good | Duluth News Tribune | Duluth, Minnesota

Duluth, Minn: 
their zoo lost AZA accreditation, and is now 
restructuring, things are rapidly improving 
for the animals living there - enrichment, OC 
and husbandry training, habitat improvement, etc.

____________________________________

Help Gunny Win! 
Help a Pit Bull win - vote for Gunny!

video clip - 
WARNING - Graphic injuries, neglect, abuse, 
and a loving dog with the people who saved his life - 
TISSUE Alert! 
YouTube - Operation Save Gunny
the Pitbull who would not fight - and refused to die.

Vote for Gunny here: Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance® Pet Foods

_____________________________________

Pet Connection Blog » Why Karen Pryor was a game-changer, and not just for dog-trainers

why Karen Pryor was a game-changer: 
pos-R in animal and human teaching

_______________________________________

How to Train a Parrot - Paw Nation

parrot-training + behavior - 
they aren;t dogs, and punishment won;t work... 
but BOY can they learn!

and in part b/c of their unique behaviors, 
intelligence and husbandry needs, another view:

? should parrots be kept as pets? 
Opposing Views: OPINION: Should Birds be Kept as Pets?

______________________________________

Insanity « The Dish by Darcie

Darcie dishes on insanity: 
doing the same thing, while expecting new results


----------

